

Object-Oriented Reengineering Patterns (CC BY-SA Ebook) - HillRat
http://scg.unibe.ch/download/oorp/

======
ranko
By coincidence, I read this recently, after following a reference from
_Growing Object-Oriented Software_ ([http://www.growing-object-oriented-
software.com/](http://www.growing-object-oriented-software.com/)) by Freeman
and Pryce (which is also highly recommended). It contains a lot of clearly-
expressed wisdom and practical techniques for when you're given one of _those_
systems to fix (which is too often for my liking, but there you go). The
authors are deceptively insightful in that, after you've read the book, you
feel like you should have always known a lot of the contents. In this way,
it's a bit like Michael Feathers' _Working Effectively with Legacy Code_ ,
which it complements nicely.

